# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng

## totinhte

*Máy có 3 phiên bản màu pastel độc đáo gồm Trắng Ngọc Trai, Xanh Đại Dương và Hồng Phấn.*


Vừa qua, Asus đã chính thức công bố phân phối smartphone Zenfone Selfie tại thị trường Việt Nam với giá bán 6,49 triệu đồng. Máy có 3 phiên bản màu pastel độc đáo gồm Trắng Ngọc Trai, Xanh Đại Dương và Hồng Phấn. Zenfone Selfie là điện thoại chuyên dành cho người thích chụp ảnh "tự sướng" của Asus với camera trước độ phân giải lên tới 13 megapixel.




​Camera trước của ZenFone Selfie sở hữu ống kính khẩu độ f/2.2 với góc nhìn 88 độ tương đối rộng. Nó có khả năng chụp ảnh toàn cảnh panorama giúp mở rộng góc nhìn 140 độ qua đó cho phép người dùng dễ dàng chụp các bức ảnh selfie có sự tham gia của nhiều người.


Không những hỗ trợ độ phân giải cao, camera trước của Zenfone Selfie còn tích hợp 2 đèn flash LED trợ sáng nhằm cải thiện khả năng chụp đêm. Đồng thời, máy cũng được trang bị các phần mềm chuyên dụng nhằm cải thiện chất lượng ảnh "tự sướng". Có thể kể đến là, tính năng "Beautification" giúp người dùng làm mềm khuôn mặt, mỏng má, cải thiện màu da ngay trong quá trình chụp.


Nhà sản xuất Đài Loan cũng tích hợp camera sau độ phân giải 13 megapixel cùng 2 đèn flash LED dành cho Zenfone Selfie. Camera sau này cũng được trang bị chức năng lấy nét bằng laser tương tự như LG G4. Các thông số khác về cấu hình của Zenfone Selfie bao gồm chip xử lý Qualcom Snapdragon 615 8 nhân 64 bit, 3 GB RAM và màn hình 5,5 inch IPS độ phân giải Full HD, đạt mật độ điểm ảnh 403 ppi.


Được biết, ZenFone Selfie sẽ được phân phối kèm phụ kiện tai nghe chính hãng ZenEar cao cấp.
Nguồn : genk​

----------


## phatthu

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Em tìm mãi sao ko thấy app Beautification trên CH Play nhỉ?

----------


## helloseo

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Em tìm mãi sao ko thấy app Beautification trên CH Play nhỉ?


Cái đó ko phải app đâu bạn ơi, chỉ có Zenfone Selfie mới có thôi, tính năng này tích hợp trong phần chụp ảnh của Zenfone Selfie.

----------


## messi

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Sao 2 cái đèn led 2 bên camera nó 1 cái màu đen, 1 cái màu trắng vậy thớt?

----------


## nguyenbahoang1

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Sao 2 cái đèn led 2 bên camera nó 1 cái màu đen, 1 cái màu trắng vậy thớt?


Đúng là 2 cái đèn led nhưng ko phải nằm 2 bên, mà là 1 bên. Led là cái bạn thấy màu trắng đó, trong đó có 1 đèn màu trắng và 1 đèn màu vàng. Còn cái màu đen ở mặt trước là sensor. Còn cái màu đen ở mặt sau là công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser

----------


## tungover

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Đúng là 2 cái đèn led nhưng ko phải nằm 2 bên, mà là 1 bên. Led là cái bạn thấy màu trắng đó, trong đó có 1 đèn màu trắng và 1 đèn màu vàng. Còn cái màu đen ở mặt trước là sensor. Còn cái màu đen ở mặt sau là công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser


Sensor là gì vậy anh?? Em mù công nghệ ko hiểu =.="

----------


## Vibe89

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Sensor là gì vậy anh?? Em mù công nghệ ko hiểu =.="


Chức năng của sensor là khi bạn kê điện thoại sát vào mặt để nói chuyện, nó sẽ tắt màn hình để tiết kiệm pin và giúp ko bị chạm cảm ứng ko mong muốn vào màn hình.

----------


## kidhero321

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Còn công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser là sao thớt?

----------


## arthome2015

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Còn công nghệ lấy nét bằng laser là sao thớt?


À đó là công nghệ mới. Tia laser của ZenFone Selfie có thể đo khoảng cách với tốc độ nhanh như chớp kể cả ở điều kiện thiếu sáng giúp bạn có thể chụp hình siêu nhanh

----------


## huong2211hd

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Màn hình Full HD bao nhiêu pixel vậy bác?

----------


## hoaian

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Màn hình Full HD bao nhiêu pixel vậy bác?


Màn hình của Zenfone Selfie có độ phân giải là 1920 x 1080 pixels nha bác

----------


## tddhcm148

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Màn hình có trang bị kính cường lực ko bác?

----------


## hlong001

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Màn hình có trang bị kính cường lực ko bác?


Có bác, Zenfone Selfie được trang bị lớp kính cường lực mới nhất hiện nay, Corning Gorilla Glass 4 -  có khả năng chống va đập do rơi gấp hai lần so với công nghệ tiền nhiệm của nó, tăng 2,5 lần độ bền bỉ và giảm 85% nguy cơ nứt vỡ trong sử dụng hàng ngày — giúp máy trở nên an toàn và bền hơn bao giờ hết.​

----------


## hoanganh1

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Bộ nhớ trong bao nhiêu thế thớt?

----------


## thewitcher13

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Bộ nhớ trong bao nhiêu thế thớt?


32GB và 64GB. Tùy nhu cầu người dùng, nếu mình thì mình mua bản 64GB xài cho thoải mái

----------


## nhatlinhit88

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Sẵn cho mình hỏi luôn là pin có dung lượng bao nhiêu thớt

----------


## linhvnt

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Sẵn cho mình hỏi luôn là pin có dung lượng bao nhiêu thớt


Dung lượng pin của Zenfone Selfie là 3.000mAh, bằng với Zenfone 2 đó bạn

----------


## aaronmax

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

Cái nút phía sau màn hình có chức năng gì ko mọi người? Nút màu bạc dài dài í

----------


## tanphatdoor

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Cái nút phía sau màn hình có chức năng gì ko mọi người? Nút màu bạc dài dài í


Nút đó dùng để chụp hình đó bạn, giống như iPhone khi chụp hình bấm vào nút volume á

----------


## congthanh2406

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*

cụm camera trước của em này tới 13MP mạnh thật, cái giá 6 triệu rưỡi của em này cũng không tới nổi, mấy dòng selfie này chắc bao cho mấy chị tha hồ tự sướng quá

----------


## khanhhoangsg

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Em tìm mãi sao ko thấy app Beautification trên CH Play nhỉ?


Beautification(làm đẹp) nằm trong ASUS pixelmaster bạn nhé. Chỉ có các máy asus mới dùng được nhé

----------


## nguyenvanan91

*Trả lời: Zenfone Selfie chính thức phân phối tại Việt Nam với giá 6,49 triệu đồng*




> Có bác, Zenfone Selfie được trang bị lớp kính cường lực mới nhất hiện nay,Corning Gorilla Glass 4 - có khả năng chống va đập do rơi gấp hai lần so với công nghệ tiền nhiệm của nó, tăng 2,5 lần độ bền bỉ và giảm 85% nguy cơ nứt vỡ trong sử dụng hàng ngày — giúp máy trở nên an toàn và bền hơn bao giờ hết.


Ngoài việc sử dụng Corning Gorilla Glass 4 thì màn hình Zenfone Selfie có phũ "oleophobic coating", làm mờ và bay hơi vân tay nữa

----------

